# A co worker today



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

At 6 pm this evening as I took my hourly to the lab at work a co woker that told me not to talk to him about Jesus just a few months ago, told me he has gone to church and has began to talk to a pastor about his problems .He saw tears of joy in my eyes and caught me off guard.I told him that is how our God works that it is in his time not mine or anyone else .I told him I will continue to pray for him .I told him the bible will lead him to nothing but joy and happines like nothing else can .Keeping the faith bk


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Bubba, your such a blessing. Gos uses ordinary people to do his extra-ordinary work. You had a lot to do with planting the seed. That,s all you have to do. The Holy Spirit will take it from here. Good job my friend. That is great news.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

woodlandsboy said:


> Bubba, your such a blessing. Gos uses ordinary people to do his extra-ordinary work. You had a lot to do with planting the seed. That,s all you have to do. The Holy Spirit will take it from here. Good job my friend. That is great news.


yup. Sometimes it takes a little shove in the right direction.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*A co worker*

Hello bk we are to be the salt and light to others in the world we are to be His witnesses, we are to tell them use words. Its a funny thing to me that is some never tell others about Christ and what he has done for them, Jesus said if you are ashamed of Me I will be ashamed of you before my Father and His angels.He that wins souls is wise. Let our lights shine in this darkness we live in. Praise the Lord.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Awesome! "Keep on keeping on" as Paul said!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

woodlandsboy said:


> Bubba, your such a blessing. Gos uses ordinary people to do his extra-ordinary work. You had a lot to do with planting the seed. That,s all you have to do. The Holy Spirit will take it from here. Good job my friend. That is great news.


Sent via I-phone. I have to stop doing this.

Revised: If it will let me...

Bubba, you're a blessing. God uses ordinary people to do his extra-ordinary work. You had a lot to do with planting the seed. That's all you have to do. The Holy Spirit will take it from here. Good job my friend. That is great news.

Revised:


----------

